# Cube Garden 60-P Vs Cube Garden 60-H "clear" ?



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

adgshop.com has the 60-P "Clear" for $195, if you weren't aware. Comparing the 60-H and 60-P is a bit of an orange and tangerine comparison. 

Part of the price increase for the "H" version is that it's taller and by virtue of that has thicker glass. So, you wouldn't need the "H" version just for the "Clear" glass.

I'm planning on getting the 60-P "Mist" in the next month or so, thus I've been looking at them a lot, but I've never seen the difference between the low-iron "Clear" glass and the regular clarity. Thus I can't answer that particular question, but if you want the very best though, only "Clear" will do, right?


----------



## louiscoolboy (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like to know how clear that the "Clear" version is comparing to the regular one. if it's only a minor that we can hardly see the difference, then i rather stick with the regular one and save me some money on something else.
So, anyone know?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I have an ADA Mini-M that was only $50 I believe, and it looks virtually clear to me so maybe the "clear" tanks are for those with vary thick wallets/show tank use or those with very discerning taste in glass clarity.


----------



## louiscoolboy (Jan 2, 2008)

Lol, that's what i think also, i would stick with the regular one. 
thanks


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

I believe the clear version uses low iron glass (similar to whats sold in the states as Starphire). Having seen low iron glass tanks in person, I can say that my next big display tank will at least have a starphire front pane on it. The difference is remarkable.

reefs.org - starphire vs regular glass thread

-Charlie


----------



## aquanut415 (Jan 21, 2006)

the 60P and 90P dimensions fit the golden ratio perfectly, they were designed to do just that by ADA, and were the first 2 tank sizes made by ADA for sale to the general public. 

the difference between the glass clarity is quite noticeable in person, probably impossible to tell the difference from photos posted online, but for most cases I think the P series will work just fine. 

lastly, the additional height of the 60H is gonna be a challenge for most aquascapes, and is really more suited to an angelfish tank.


----------



## louiscoolboy (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the 60H is better when you have substrate, rock, driftwood, and other stuff that take up the height. don't you think?


----------



## aquanut415 (Jan 21, 2006)

no i dont. ive seen the 60H in person, and to me its an awkward size for aquascaping. but ofcourse, its all about preference. unless you plan to make full use of the height of the tank with very tall hardscape, you are gonna have a wierd horizon to the aquarium. remember, the horizon of the scape should be roughly 1/3 of the way down into the tank. 

i would stick with the tried and true. if you are hesitant to buy the 60 cause its a more "common" tank and other people use it more, remember its not because its cheap. its cause the tank looks amazing, even empty. i LOVE the 60P & 90P dimensions.. they lend themselves excellently to multiple layout syles. i think they are also 2 of the most common sized aquariums entered into the ada contest.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

The low iron clear glass is kind of a waste on smaller tanks where you don't have really thick glass to look through. I'd base my choice on what I wanted the tank to look like when I was done since they are actually different sizes. 


(pick the 90P)


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

What about an 8mm glass 75P, I love mine, its got the depth and the height of the 90P, and a front and back panel 6" wider than the 60P. It's a great size tank for the money. Basically take 6" off the width of the 90P and you've got a 75P, which is $100 cheaper than the 90P. Why pay $100 for 6 inches? especially when the 75P is $200 and the 90P is $300?

Not to hijack the thread or anything, so if you want my advice on the two 60cm variations, I say 110% go for the 60P and not the H, use the extra money you save for a nice MH Pendant and some b-e-a-utiful lily pipes and an ADA diffuser... and don't forget a nice eheim!


----------

